# worried about my Bjornie!



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm so worried about my little Bjornie.

this morning he flew into a window full speed and hit it HARD. like the hardest he's ever hit a window, and let me tell you he's got quite a track record 

the poor boy just sat on me with his wings and feathers puffed out and his eyes shut for about 10 minutes. i think he's concussed.
anyway, we're 5 hours on and he's just not himself. he's preening occasionally and still asks for strokes, but he's just sitting still and sleeping.

i'm soo worried  i just want my adventurous playful Bjornie back. is it possible he could've done any mental damage or long term damage? is there anything i can do to help him?

i've got every limb, finger, and toe crossed that he'll start singing and whistling like normal at dinnertime (it's his routine!). if he doesn't i'm going to be really worried 
please send good thoughts to my Bjorn!

[edit] this was him 1\2 hour later


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no! I wonder if he's concussed as well. Just because when we hit our head hard and become concussed - we just want to sleep.

Can you ring a vet and ask what they think? I know you are not near the Avian vet but I am sure they could give advise.

Stay strong Ollieandme. If there is anything I can do please PM me.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thankyou Mezza! i think he must be concussed. good idea to get some advice  I'm going to give him another hour, because his "singing session" should start then - otherwise I'll phone somewhere and see what I can do for a concussed shocked bird.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh no!
Hoping Bjorn will make a full recovery soon.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's so scary -- Honey's worst window hit took a chunk of feathers out right by her eye. She left a smear on the window, too. Luckily she was okay and it wasn't fatal.

Bjorn sounds like he's dazed. Let's hope it's not a concussion. If it is, what is the likelihood of recovery without vet assistance? Sasha's vet isn't very good with birds so hopefully someone with experience with this kind of thing can assist.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn always leaves smears too!

I phoned the bird vet in Melbourne, they said that a concussed bird should be watched to make sure they're eating and drinking (i'm trying to tempt Bjorn with some rosemary) and that an average recovery period would be about 12 hours. let's hope they're right!!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh no poor guy
I hope he's feeling better!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks everyone  he just ate some rosemary so i'm really happy!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay. That's good. Don't let him out of your sight.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Poor baby ! My vet gave Peanut a shot when he got his concussion but he had one so bad that he couldn't walk . Hope Bjorn recovers quickly


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope he is ok! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope he is doing better and sending good thoughts your way


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor little guy, hope he gets better!


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hope he gets better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie88 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ohh the poor little chicken! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! I just saw this now
How is he feeling? In sending thoughts from me and my whole flock!

Stay strong bjorn! You have the best mom taming care of you know, you are very lucky


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

How is Bjorn? Feeling a bit better? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope he's ok. Sounds like it scared him stiff


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Poor thing, hope he's ok! Yep, gotta be careful of windows. My friend had a tiel that hit the glass so hard it cracked and the outcome was fatal for the bird


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope he's doing alright and feeling better!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope Bjorn is feeling better,keep us all informed.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks everyone  i'm pleased to say he seems himself again  he's even singing and wooing Ollie! i've never been so relieved to hear him bark.

now, i'll pick your brains. what can i do to avoid this happening again? i really don't want to have to pull the blinds while he's out of the cage, since he's out a lot of the day. today i've got some A4 paper blutacked to the windows - just so he knows there's things to avoid. there's still a lot of glass showing  ??


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have heard that members here put stickers on their windows to let their tiel know that it's not a empty hole

Bjorn was probualy like "hey Ollie, I'm kinda hurt so you have you give me some love and attention" and Ollie probualy didn't agree :lol:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm I guess this is kinda the same
A member of my family walked through a sliding glass door twice
when it was replaced we put a few stickers on it
Its been 20 years and haven't had a problem since:thumbu:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so a few stickers is enough?  that's good! i'll start with this paper since it's bigger than and i might progress to window stickers. 
do you think he'll ever learn? Ollie has never had any problem with windows


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

So glad to hear you were able to talk to a bird vet. 
Even happier to hear that he's back to his old self. 
**** windows - Skiddles does it occasionally and I just freak out. She is getting better now though. Hopefully Bjorn will learn.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

So glad he's back to himself! I wonder if something like this would help? 
http://www.amazon.com/Maple-Leaf-Window-Decal-Save-Birds/dp/B001OE3JMW
I have decals for the outside of my sliding glass doors for the wild birds, but I wonder if the same concept can be used inside?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

scootergirl, that is awesome!! i should do that for the wild birds as well  do cockatiels see ultraviolet light?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

scootergirl762 said:


> So glad he's back to himself! I wonder if something like this would help?
> http://www.amazon.com/Maple-Leaf-Window-Decal-Save-Birds/dp/B001OE3JMW
> I have decals for the outside of my sliding glass doors for the wild birds, but I wonder if the same concept can be used inside?


What a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> scootergirl, that is awesome!! i should do that for the wild birds as well  do cockatiels see ultraviolet light?


I do it because we've had so many hits to our windows. I'm not sure about the ultra violet thing but I know I have bird shaped decals and I've had them for years. I found another site that has both
http://www.duncraft.com/Window-Strike-Solutions
I'm probably going to order one of each type because Emme love to fly around and through the living room towards my sliders - those decals I have are on the outside, so I don't think she can see them.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I've taken the birds around to the windows and I tap on them with my fingernail and put their beaks close to the glass so they can see there's a barrier. It works for us.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's what i did with Ollie, Clair  it worked well! maybe i should try again with Bjorn.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I did the same Clair. Beaker hit one once and it was enough. He never hit it again. Beck the budgie hit it twice and learned there. It's a matter of learning, so it's helpful for you to show them that it's solid so they don't find out the hard way


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I heard those black stencils do wonder, olliesmum . I know that is not your name but it's who you are, no? :-D 
Being a slob I went for unartistic black tape bits applied randomly on the big windows and it worked... There's still one bit stuck on my bedroom window and they like to fight with it  
One word of advice : even after they learn that big windows are not same as the sky, they will still crash into them when for some reason they are in a panic or over disoriented :-( In that case my biggest friend is the large net curtain, It takes half a minute to hang from its four hooks. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I have mini blinds on my windows and never have a problem as they see the blinds as a barrier even when they are open... However.. Never leave a tv on without a station playing... Hubby used to be bad for turning off the video game system and leaving the tv on, the no signal blue screen must look like blue sky to the birds as they will fly straight into it full tilt... After 3 birds crashed into it in a 5 minute period we figured that out... No one was hurt tho. I have had my parrotlet fly full speed into a wall... And he can fly fast!! He missed the ledge above the window cuz he was to concerned about showing off for his budgie lady and didn't pay attention to where he was going... This ledge is at least 7 feet high and he hit the wall beside it face first... Fell 7 feet to the floor and bounced 3 times as he slid 6 feet from the wall on his belly. Needless to say he was quite dazed. I picked him up and cuddled him as I checked him over... He whimpers like a puppy when distressed so he was whimpering and crying the whole time... He had a big bruise ( well big for a parrotlet ) on his cere and was somewhat subdued for an hour or so, but back to his feisty self in no time. The bruise on his cere grew into a fleshy knob that would grown down his beak as the beak grew... After it got 1/2 way down his beak it would dry up, snag on things, bleed then fall off.. It grew back twice then never grew again... It took over a year for it to stop growing.. Little booger flys like a jet... I recently clipped him. I took 3 feathers off each wing and test flew him... He fluttered gently to the floor... Next day he flew as well as unclipped... Took another feather off each side and he again was grounded... Next day same thing... He flew fine... I clipped 1 more feather on each wing for a total of 5 off each side... 2 days later he learns to flap harder and can fly wherever he pleases, just not quite as fast and with out the fancy jet airplane precision moves.. I refused to clip him any more... He is such a booger!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

bobobubu said:


> Being a slob I went for unartistic black tape bits applied randomly on the big windows and it worked... There's still one bit stuck on my bedroom window and they like to fight with it


I actually laughed at that. I did the same with electrical tape


----------

